# 2008 Outback Sydney 29Rls For Sale



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

We are planning to upgrade to a Montana fifth wheel so our '08 Outback Sydney 29RLS is for sale. It was purchased new on February 2009 and has been a great trailer. It has all the standard items plus a 60 watt solar panel, controller and dual six volt batteries. Included will be a Pro Series weight distribution hitch with 1200# spring bars and dual friction sway control. NADA average retail for this trailer is $22,460.00. The only issue with it is the front decal is starting to peel. I will remove it and can replace it if desired. We are located in southern California and can assist with delivery if necessary. We'd like to get $19,500.00 for it but are open to offers. Here is a link to a few pictures and I will upload more soon https://picasaweb.google.com/TDWings/OurOutback29RLS# .


----------

